# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Welness en gezondheid >  Manuele Lymfe Drainage/MLD - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Manuele Lymfe Drainage*

Manuele lymfe drainage (MLD) is een massagetechniek die het lymfestelsel activeert.

Het doel van deze massage is dit uiterst essentiële afvoersysteem te zuiveren en te regeneren om zo het menselijk lichaam te versterken.

In tegenstelling tot veel andere vormen van massage bestaat MLD uit een lichte aanraking van de huid en de direct daaronder liggende weefsels.

De zachte, schuivende en pompende bewegingen versterken de stroming van de lymfe door het lichaam.

MLD voelt weliswaar zacht aan, maar het effect op de afvoer van opgeslagen afvalstoffen is groot.

* 
Wat is lymfe?*
Lymfe is een kleurloze vloeistof die vrijwel overal in het lichaam te vinden is. Vanuit de weefsels verzamelt het zich in steeds groter wordende afvoerkanalen, de lymfebanen, die uiteindelijk uitmonden in het bloedvatenstelsel.

Op bepaalde plaatsen in het lymfestelsel liggen concentraties van lymfeknopen, namelijk onder de oksels, in de lies en in de hals en de nek.

Deze concentraties zijn heel belangrijk voor de afweerfuncties van het lichaam.

Andere belangrijke functies van het lymfesysteem zijn de afvoer van een teveel aan vocht en het vervoer van afvalstoffen uit het weefsel.

MLD bevordert de afvoer van ververvuilde lymfe waardoor er plaats komt voor schone lymfe en de celstofwisseling kan verbeteren.

De belasting van het lymfestelsel is groot in onze westerse maatschappij. 
-Gebrek aan beweging, stress, ongezonde voeding (te veel suiker, te veel vet) zorgen voor een ophoping van afvalstoffen die een ziekmakende invloed kunnen hebben.

Een lymfestelsel dat overbelast en vervuild is, kan zich onder andere uiten in chronische vermoeidheid of chronische infecties, hoofdpijn of migraine, een hoge bloeddruk, opgezette en/of pijnlijke benen, huidproblemen en bepaalde aandoeningen van reumatische aard.


*Wanneer een MLD behandeling?*
MLD biedt een groot aantal toepassingsmogelijkheden.

Naast een positieve beïnvloeding van de hiervoor beschreven symptomen is MLD een prima behandelingsmethode voor en na operaties, bij kneuzingen en bij behandeling van littekens, terwijl bij spataderen verlichting van de symptomen bereikt kan worden.

Ook bij zogenaamde ´rusteloze benen´kan MLD leiden tot een vermindering van de klachten.

MLD kan tenslotte ook helpen ter verbetering van stuwingklachten die samenhangen met zwangerschap (ook postnataal) en werkt ondersteunend bij verslapping van de huid en het direct daaronder liggende weefsel ten gevolge van bijvoorbeeld een vermageringskuur.

Een bijzondere toepassing van MLD is gelegen in de vermindering van stress.

Door activering van het rustgevende deel van het zenuwstelsel (parasympaticus) kan het lichaam zich ontspannen en nieuwe krachten opdoen.

MLD kan niet worden ingezet bij acute infecties, acute trombose en bij tuberculose.

Behandeling bij kanker is soms wel mogelijk, maar uitsluitend door een gekwalificeerde MLD-therapeut en in overleg met de behandelend arts.


*Hoe werkt een MLD behandeling?*
Aangezien lymfe een langzaam stromende vloeistof is, zal een MLD behandeling met een zekere regelmaat plaats moeten vinden.

Afhankelijk van de aard van de klacht(en) kan die variëren van meerdere malen per week tot 1 maal per maand. Bij langer bestaande klachten moet rekening gehouden worden een behandelingsschema van 1 tot 2 maal per week gedurende enkele weken dat afgesloten worde met een afbouwperiode.

Een MLD behandeling duurt gemiddeld drie kwartier tot een uur.

Het komt regelmatig voor dat cliënten tijdens de behandeling bijna in slaap vallen ten gevolge van het rustgevende en ontspannende effect van MLD.

(bron: karuna.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*Manuele lymfedrainage*

De manuele lymfedrainage is een methode waarbij door een speciale massage het lymfevatsysteem wordt beïnvloed, zodat stremmingen worden opgeheven en het voortvloeien van de vloeistoffen wordt bevorderd. De speciale drainagebewegingen werken niet alleen in op het waterrijk bind-en lymfweefsel, maar ze hebben ook een dieptewerking op alle andere lichaamsweefsels. 

De manuele lymfedrainage kan als plaatselijke behandeling (15 tot 45 minuten) of als totaalbehandeling (gewoonlijk 1 uur) worden uitgevoerd.
*
Indicaties (reden van behandelen) om manuele lymfedrainage te gebruiken zijn:*
-been en/of brandwonden 
-verscheidene vormen van oedeem (o.a. na ziektes zoals kanker, waarbij lymfevaten zijn weggehaald) 
-migraine 
-allergieen 
-eczeem 
-lokale storingen 
-verkoudheid 
-verkalking 
-spierstijfheid 
-fracturen
Bij manuele lymfedrainage ligt het te behandelen deel van uw lichaam ongekleed op de massagetafel, er wordt geen olie gebruikt.

(bron: bodyhealing.nl)

----------

